# CT drivers...



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

This is just a one day thread. Just wondering who is going out tonight.
I finally have my car all nice and clean and will probably cruise a little tonight. I'd like to meet some of the guys in the area before the meet in May. If you're out tonight look out for a Silver '99 Sentra dropped on six spoke 16's. I'll keep a look out for other Nissan's too. Most likely be around Circuit City, Roy Rogers, Taco Bell. Hopefully I'll see some of you guys out there.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

tkvtec said:


> This is just a one day thread. Just wondering who is going out tonight.
> I finally have my car all nice and clean and will probably cruise a little tonight. I'd like to meet some of the guys in the area before the meet in May. If you're out tonight look out for a Silver '99 Sentra dropped on six spoke 16's. I'll keep a look out for other Nissan's too. Most likely be around Circuit City, Roy Rogers, Taco Bell. Hopefully I'll see some of you guys out there.


I was planning to go to Circuit City but I got a call from my Boss and I have to work tomorrow morning
next time


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

Hey I saw a white Classic SE-R in Hartford. I think I've seen it at circuit city a lot. I'm pretty sure it's the same kid that works there. Who's car is it?


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I dont do the whole tpk scene but maybe i'll see you round one of these days.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

tkvtec said:


> Hey I saw a white Classic SE-R in Hartford. I think I've seen it at circuit city a lot. I'm pretty sure it's the same kid that works there. Who's car is it?


Is from somebody that works at circuit city


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> Is from somebody that works at circuit city


Yeah, but is he a member on this forum?


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

Neil said:


> I dont do the whole tpk scene but maybe i'll see you round one of these days.


I haven't in the longest time, but the weather has me itchin to get out.
I tooled on some older Prelude. I was pretty happy with my little 1.6. People were out in hords in Hartford, but it was basically a police state where they were herding us like cattle from location to location. I got sick of it and went home. Finally got some cars lined up to race and an unmarked car rolled up. Saw some nice cars out though.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

tkvtec said:


> Yeah, but is he a member on this forum?


dunno


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I believe Mark from the sr20 forums and who is hosting the event at beavers pond knows the fellow. I asked the same thing a while back when I saw it at circuit city and he said the guys name.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

tkvtec said:


> I haven't in the longest time, but the weather has me itchin to get out.
> I tooled on some older Prelude. I was pretty happy with my little 1.6. People were out in hords in Hartford, but it was basically a police state where they were herding us like cattle from location to location. I got sick of it and went home. Finally got some cars lined up to race and an unmarked car rolled up. Saw some nice cars out though.


Yeah back in the high school days we used to go every friday and saturday and do the usual dunkin donuts/mcdonalds then the police would issue tickets and kick everyone out so then to roy rogers then kicked out, then to taco bell etc  they did open up action auto sound parking lot for legal shows but it was mostly muscle car people who didnt like imports.


----------



## NismoPlsr (Jan 15, 2004)

i was up there friday night then i went up sat also.

I saw you tkvtec at Citco. I was parked in the back waiting for a tow truck. :thumbdwn: I ran into some clutch/transmission problems.

Hopefully i will have it fixed for the nissan meet.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

NismoPlsr said:


> i was up there friday night then i went up sat also.
> 
> I saw you tkvtec at Citco. I was parked in the back waiting for a tow truck. :thumbdwn: I ran into some clutch/transmission problems.
> 
> Hopefully i will have it fixed for the nissan meet.


Was it around like 12 or 1 or so?
I saw a couple of cars in the back, but didn't really get a good look at 'em. I was too busy lookin at the girls at the pump next to me.
You goin out Friday? I think I might be out again if it's nice. We should meet up somewhere.


----------



## MaximumLimit2003 (Aug 22, 2003)

I was out there for a few turns both nights. I have a Red 98 200sx with baby blue sides and rear skirts. Hopefully we can meet up sometime.


----------



## NismoPlsr (Jan 15, 2004)

yea i have a red 87 pulsar and my friend was parked with me in a black Kia sephia.

I was there from 11-2 in the mornin.

Called AAA around 1130 and it took them till 130 or so to get a tow truck to me. 

I am up at school in Mass. i was just home for the weekend. If i decide to come home agian this weekend and fix my car i might head up to the pike again. I wont decide till friday if im gunna come home then i prolly have to drop the tranny to find the problem and hope its an easy fix.

ill post somthing up here when i figure things out.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

NismoPlsr said:


> yea i have a red 87 pulsar and my friend was parked with me in a black Kia sephia.
> 
> I was there from 11-2 in the mornin.
> 
> ...


Cool... I know I'll be in Boston on Saturday, but I'll probably get out there fri night.


----------



## MaximumLimit2003 (Aug 22, 2003)

whats the deal for this weekend? Are we gonna all try to meetup somewhere? Let us know. We should pick a time and place.


----------



## NismoPlsr (Jan 15, 2004)

well i do have to drop the tranny on sat. if it all goes good and the problem is fixable in a day then i might go up to the Pike sat night.

i wont know untill late sat afternoon if ill make it.

so ill post somthing up here sat afternoon. but tkvtec said he cant go sat only fri.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

don't not go on Sat. on my account.
I will be out tomorrow night. feel free to PM email or IM me if you want to meet somewhere.
email = [email protected]
aim = tkvtec
Also I saw a white nx2000 on 66 or 16 through the Portland area today, and also a dark green Maxima with UR and GReddy sticker and nice GReddy exhaust.
Oh yeah and a SE-L with NH plates going to Mohegan Sun (followed you into the Parking Garage)


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

I don't mean to just jump in but, I'll be down there tonight. I drive a red 92 sentra se-r, let me know if and were you guys are meeting up. Thanks

Erick


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

Anybody is free to jump in at anytime.
I'm gonna try to set maybe a couple different times where we might be able to meet up.
Let's try maybe 9pm and 9:30 at circuit city in the front overlooking the turnpike.
If anyone thinks there may be a better time, then post it. I'm probably after a little while gonna want to head to Hartford. SO I figure if anyone else wants to go, it's gonna be easier to meet up on the Pike.


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

Cool, I'll try to get there around 9:00.


----------



## MaximumLimit2003 (Aug 22, 2003)

if I get out there I will be there around that time too. I drive 98 200sx with baby blue sides and rear. Holla at me. I will definately be there Sat though. And am planning to go to Hartford Sat night. Will check posts before I go, but hopefully we will get a good crowd.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

you guys will be able to notice me by my new hole I got in my exhaust. Sounds great. Not really.


----------



## MaximumLimit2003 (Aug 22, 2003)

sorry I couldn't make it last night. will be there tonight though. What time is everyone meeting? I will check posts @7:30 when I get home from work.


----------



## NismoPlsr (Jan 15, 2004)

hope u guys have some fun without me.

I took the transmission out yesterday. The springs on the hub of the clutch disc were broke and falling out and several other peices of the hub had broken off.

So my car is up on jack stands untill i get a new clutch in.


Maybe next weekend


----------



## MaximumLimit2003 (Aug 22, 2003)

so 9pm tonight (saturday) Circuit City. Hope to see people there.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

NismoPlsr said:


> hope u guys have some fun without me.
> 
> I took the transmission out yesterday. The springs on the hub of the clutch disc were broke and falling out and several other peices of the hub had broken off.
> 
> ...


Damn, that sucks. Hopefully you can get one in by then. If so, I'll see ya out there. Unless, I'm still working on my car.

Oh yeah, Does anyone know where there is a good place to get exhaust done in CT?
Mandrel bent would be preferred.


----------



## MaximumLimit2003 (Aug 22, 2003)

i got my done in manchester. Theres a shop next to my work. (by buckland mall) they were doing $110 cat-back $50 replace muffler. Check them out. Slater Street, Manchester. Past best buy on opposite side after bridge. or see me at Best Buy Mobile Audio Install.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

Anyone Goin out tonight?
I'll be out there somewhere. Tomorrow too.
keep an eye open. I was able to meet up with Erik last week, hopefully I can meet up with some more of you guys this weekend.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll be there tomorrow after work like 8:30


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> I'll be there tomorrow after work like 8:30


wanna meet somewhere?


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

I was out on Saterday.There was way tooooooo many cops and they were towing cars. It looked like they had a bunch of cars blocked in at Pep Boy so, I decieded to go. I'll be there next weekend on Saterday I hope the cops got there quotas this weekend.


Erick


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

erick212 said:


> I was out on Saterday.There was way tooooooo many cops and they were towing cars. It looked like they had a bunch of cars blocked in at Pep Boy so, I decieded to go. I'll be there next weekend on Saterday I hope the cops got there quotas this weekend.
> 
> 
> Erick


There was something on the news about this.
They said that they got an approval to up the Police enforcement, I beleive just for that weekend (I hope so anyways).
I can't beleive they are doing this. After 50 years of cruising in this location they have decided to crack down on this.


----------



## NismoPlsr (Jan 15, 2004)

If you dont do anything wrong they wont bother you. Basically this means dont race, go the speed limit, and dont U turn where it says you cant.

They are cracking down on street racing. But 9 out of 10 cars i see pulled over are random non-modified cars. Like soccer moms bringing their kids to chucky cheeses or a a guy and his wife going out to eat at Outback. These are the cars that are unaware of the massive amounts of cops present including the undercover intrepids, taurases, and malibus. They get nabbed for speeding, blowing red lights, illegal lane changes ect.

What I am trying to say is just use your head. This will be the forth summer that i have been going up there and i have only gotten pulled over once and got a ticket. This was because i was stupid and U turned in front of home depot instead of going a few hundred feet to the next light to turn around. But thats not to say that i havent ran against a few cars. Infact lately i have been coming home with more and more wins while the cop population is still growing.

I could be just lucky but i think that i am smart about being stupid. I know all of the places where cops sit and know all the unmarked cars. I know where its "safer" to go. 

They have been towing cars out of Pep boys for several summers now. But taco bell is safe to park in while they are open. And they cops cant bother you for loitering either since the inside closes earlier than the drive through. So you can sit in the parking lot and "eat" you taco bell.

I noticed alot of cars get pulled over but then were gone 2 minutes later. AKA no tickets were given. The cops seem to be just trying to make their presence known to try and scare people away. And judging by the amount of cars on the pike last sat verse the sat before the news, it look liked it worked.


I say dont let the cops scare you away, we cant let them win.



p.s. still no clutch


----------



## MaximumLimit2003 (Aug 22, 2003)

whats the deal for this weekend? I'll be there Saturday night definately. Let me know whats up.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

MaximumLimit2003 said:


> whats the deal for this weekend? I'll be there Saturday night definately. Let me know whats up.


I'll be there for sure saturday, have my exhaust mostly finished.
May be working on it Fri. night, but then again I might have it done by then.


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

I'll be down there around 9:00 or so.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Cruise night tomorrow at Manchester Honda


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> Cruise night tomorrow at Manchester Honda


OOH, I may have to pay a visit.
Does it cost anything to bring your car in, if so how much and when do you have to show up?


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

If anyone is interested there is an autocross event that any car can compete in Bristol on Sunday. All you need is a car that is safely working and a helmet. (may be able to borrow one...a helmet). See http://cartct.com for more details. Great to watch if you don't want to race, or want to race but have no helmet. I beleive it's $25 to race and you get about 5 runs in on a good day.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

tkvtec said:


> OOH, I may have to pay a visit.
> Does it cost anything to bring your car in, if so how much and when do you have to show up?


is free starts a t 6:00pm (6:00 to 9:00 pm)I'll be there around 6:30pm


----------



## MaximumLimit2003 (Aug 22, 2003)

it wasnt free last year. it was $10 to show last year. i'll try to stop by in the beginning but workin all night


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Calendar Event: "MANCHESTER HONDA CRUISE NIGHT"
Event Date: 30/04/2004
Start Time: 6:00 PM
Ending Time: 9:00 PM

Event Description:
PLACE: MANCHESTER HONDA

24 ADAMS ST
MANCHESTER, CT 
(860)-645-3115

TIME: 6PM - 9PM

LIVE DJ
TROPHY FOR BEST OF SHOW AND RUNNER UP
RAFFEL
15% OFF PARTS DURING CRUISE NIGHT HOURS

FOR DIRECTIONS AND PICTURES FROM PAST SHOWS GO TO WWW.MANHONDA.COM


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I plan on attending the Auto-X on Sunday... hopefully the nice weather will hold out.
-dave




tkvtec said:


> If anyone is interested there is an autocross event that any car can compete in Bristol on Sunday. All you need is a car that is safely working and a helmet. (may be able to borrow one...a helmet). See http://cartct.com for more details. Great to watch if you don't want to race, or want to race but have no helmet. I beleive it's $25 to race and you get about 5 runs in on a good day.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

dave_f said:


> I plan on attending the Auto-X on Sunday... hopefully the nice weather will hold out.
> -dave


i'll see you there.
It starts bright and early. I'll be there, but I may not race. depends on whether i can use a helmet or not. I still have to order mine.
Man Honda was too early for me today, I had some work to do on my car and am now finished at 9:30.


----------



## MaximumLimit2003 (Aug 22, 2003)

just telling every one i'll be there tonight. Be around Circuit City around 9pm-930. 98 200sx with baby blue sides and rear. Check u there. lata.


----------



## loc0gring02gs (Mar 11, 2004)

i have a 93 se-r and i was wondering if any1 was from of near springfield ma i go 2 the pike every weekend but not with my se-r but could we get a meet or a get 2gether at home depot? if so ill bring a couple of se-r. the cops wont kick us out or bother us.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

The Auto-X on Sunday was great. Yeah the rain made it a little slick and soaked me through, but it was a great time. Thanks Dave for letting me use your helmet. Nice ride and I'll try to get some pics emailed to you.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

tkvtec said:


> The Auto-X on Sunday was great. Yeah the rain made it a little slick and soaked me through, but it was a great time. Thanks Dave for letting me use your helmet. Nice ride and I'll try to get some pics emailed to you.


it was fun despite the rain. If it was surface was a little more dry I think you could have taken out that STI
-dave
send me your email and I will forward some of the pics I took


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm going to try to make it to the auto-x next weekend. I thought it was rained out or I would of been there.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

erick212 said:


> I'm going to try to make it to the auto-x next weekend. I thought it was rained out or I would of been there.


Yeah, they don't cancel due to rain. Check their site cartct.com, I think the next event in Bristol is the 23rd. They have a track day at Pocono on the 14th, but that's a bit more expensive than a day in Bristol. I say, when in doubt just show up. But I also live only 15 minutes away.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

what do you do there? are you racing against someone or is it just your best time?


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

Neil said:


> what do you do there? are you racing against someone or is it just your best time?


It's basically SOLO II events. You run by yourself and compare times.
You can go to www.cartct.com for more info.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

loc0gring02gs said:


> i have a 93 se-r and i was wondering if any1 was from of near springfield ma i go 2 the pike every weekend but not with my se-r but could we get a meet or a get 2gether at home depot? if so ill bring a couple of se-r. the cops wont kick us out or bother us.


Come to the meet this saturday. It's just down the pike. Check the thread on the May 15th meet in the Northeast region section


----------

